# Water pan in offset stick burners



## raastros2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just saw a Franklin bbq YouTube video and he put a water pan in with his brisket...I never have put one in my smokey joe so I was just curious if any of y'all do


----------



## mauser (Apr 12, 2016)

a-f-o


----------



## phatbac (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't use one in my offset. I think what earlier post said was right he is probably using a really cheap smoker for that which i used to have a heat shield when i had a cheap offset. now that i have a better made one i don't find the need for a heat shield. 

Happy Smoking,

phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## jcbigler (Apr 12, 2016)

I use a water pan, two actually in my smoker. I've always used water pans, ever since my early says starting out on the cheapo Brinkman water smokers. 

I believe that Aaron uses water pans in his big restaurant smokers also. I've seen pictures and videos which show a stainless steel water pan at t he firebox end.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't do a lot of brisket but have used the water pan when I have.  Usually use it for ribs, chicken and pork as well.


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Appreciate it guys


----------



## delbbq (Apr 13, 2016)

For what it's worth I smoked a beef sirloin roast last weekend that I set on top of an old school roasting/broiler

pan that comes with every run of the mill oven.I poured beef broth in the pan and that chunk of beef came out

very good with no mess..!! Pulled and wrapped at 140..perfect sandwich meat..Mmm

  Sort of a multi purpose water pan..!!


----------

